# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Estaciones de Bombeo >  Iberdrola convierte Cortes-La Muela en la mayor central de bombeo de Europa

## JMTrigos

Noticia del día 14 de octubre de 2013 referente a la inauguración de dicha central.

http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2013/10/...41_912079.html

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2013/1...381734884.html

http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...a/1041478.html

Saludos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ya se ha abierto un  hilo con la noticia, pero en el subforo del Júcar.

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...ortes-La-muela

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## JMTrigos

Ya pero como los artículos apuntan hacia un sistema de bombeo creí oportuno poner aquí también una referencia.

----------


## Luján

> Ya pero como los artículos apuntan hacia un sistema de bombeo creí oportuno poner aquí también una referencia.


Y me parece perfecto. Ya pensé en combinar los temas, pero decidí no hacerlo para tener acceso a la noticia desde ambos lugares.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Ya pero como los artículos apuntan hacia un sistema de bombeo creí oportuno poner aquí también una referencia.


 Era por si no te habías dado cuenta, no por otra cosa.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> J. Sierra valencia  El presidente de Iberdrola, Ignacio Sánchez Galán, destacó ayer el papel esencial del complejo hidroeléctrico de Cortes- La Muela en la regulación del sistema eléctrico peninsular y manifestó que sin esta instalación «media España podría quedarse a oscuras».El Principe de Asturias, Felipe de Borbón, y el presidente de Iberdrola, acompañados entre otros por el presidente de la Generalitat, Alberto Fabra, inauguraron el nuevo grupo de turbina-bombeo en la central hidroeléctrica de Cortes-La Muela, en Cortes de Pallás en el que la compañía ha invertido casi 1.200 millones de euros en los últimos siete años.
> El destino del nuevo grupo hidroeléctrico es almacenar la energía excedentaria que es volcada a la red por otras centrales de generación menos flexibles como la nuclear o la los parques eólicos y entregarla cuando aumenta la demanda. Para ello se utilizan cuatro grupos reversibles que con la energía sobrante bombean agua del Júcar hasta el depósito elevado de La Muela, a casi 700 metros sobre el embalse de Cortes, para dejarla caer y generar energía en las horas punta de demanda.
> La potencia instalada en esta central reversible asciende ya a 1.722 MW, que unidos a los del embalse de Cortes II suman más de 2.000 MW capaces de generar unos 5.000 Gigavatios/hora al año.
> Gracias al complejo hidroeléctrico de la Muela «la energía se puede almacenar y de una forma eficienteaseguró Sánchez Galánhaciéndolo en el momento en el que el sistema tiene excedentes para tenerla disponible más tarde y de forma instantánea cuando los consumidores la necesitan».
> Según el presidente de Iberdrola, sin la aportación de Cortes-La Muela, «las puntas de demanda interna o las oscilaciones en el sistema europeo podrían hacer que media España se apagara».
> El presidente de la compañía eléctrica se mostró muy crítico con algunas energías renovables ante el heredero de la Corona.
> Sánchez Galán subrayó que la energía generada por este sistema «tiene un coste para los consumidores cinco veces menor que otras tecnologías renovables menos eficientes y por supuesto no tiene subvenciones. Al contrario, su producción está gravada con un 30% para subvencionar esas otras tecnologías menos sostenibles».
> Una visita fugaz 
> Ante cerca de 200 invitados al acto que esperaban en la gran caverna excavada para albergar las turbinas, el Principe de Asturias, Felipe de Borbón, descubrió una placa, escrita en castellano y en valenciano, en la que se conmemora la efeméride. No hubo discurso de Felipe de Borbón, al que tampoco pudieron saludar la mayor parte de los invitados.
> Tras visitar la sala de control del complejo, el Príncipe, acompañado de Sánchez Galán y del Presidente de la Generalitat Alberto Fabra se desplazó hasta el depósito de la Muela, donde recibió explicaciones sobre el funcionamiento del bombeo hidroeléctrico.


http://www.newsesp.com/noticias/sin-...edarse-oscuras

 Un poco exagerado, ¿no? Media España, ahí es nada.
La Muela es un importante y ejemplar sistema. Pero si media España no se ha apagado en épocas de mayor consumo que la actual, no sé por qué lo va a hacer ahora.
El complejo es estupendo y muy beneficioso por la posibilidad de acumular agua y generar electricidad de forma más flexible, y porque es mejor que sea una central hidráulica reversible que de combustibles fósiles o nuclear, pero no porque España necesitara aumentar su capacidad de generación. Al menos que lo que se pretenda es vender fuera.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## JMTrigos

Y mas cuando casi la mitad de los ciclos combinados están sesteando.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y más que van a sestear.
Además de la reducción del consumo por la crisis, la mayoría de las empresas y particulares están asumiendo la optimización de sus sistemas eléctricos y así paliar el dramático aumento de su coste.

En mi caso, el edificio en el que tengo una oficina, que tiene las zonas comunes de las plantas encendidas las 24h., los halógenos se han cambiado a led, reduciendo el consumo al 15 % del anterior. En mis casas estoy haciendo lo mismo. Y en las naves, en cuanto maquinaria estoy cambiando motores por otros más efcientes de menor consumo. Mis clientes están cambiando sus bombas actuales por otras alemanas y japonesas, más caras, pero más eficientes y así reduciendo consumos a marchas forzadas. Además de estar instalando autoconsumos fotovoltáicos combinados con la red.

Es decir, la carrera ha empezado y el consumo se va a reducir bastante en la próxima década.
Mi hermano me comentó hace poco que en el solar de la nuclear de Zorita tenían previsto construir una de ciclo combinado, y que parece que el proyecto está un poco parado. Lo tomamos con reservas, ya que no está confirmado ni tenemos medios para hacerlo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## manzanares

> Ignacio Sánchez Galán, destacó ayer el papel esencial del complejo hidroeléctrico de Cortes- La Muela en la regulación del sistema eléctrico peninsular y manifestó que sin esta instalación «media España podría quedarse a oscuras


la verdad que después de ciertas respuestas que me dieron en otro hilo entiendo que es una buena inversion y deseable que se implante en otros sitios , lo de quedarse a oscuras .... va a ser que no 

España tiene 107.615 MW de potencia eléctrica y sólo necesita la mitad 
http://www.abc.es/economia/20131021/...310211202.html





> Y más que van a sestear.
> Además de la reducción del consumo por la crisis, la mayoría de las empresas y particulares están asumiendo la optimización de sus sistemas eléctricos y así paliar el dramático aumento de su coste.
> 
> En mi caso, el edificio en el que tengo una oficina, que tiene las zonas comunes de las plantas encendidas las 24h., los halógenos se han cambiado a led, reduciendo el consumo al 15 % del anterior. En mis casas estoy haciendo lo mismo. Y en las naves, en cuanto maquinaria estoy cambiando motores por otros más efcientes de menor consumo. Mis clientes están cambiando sus bombas actuales por otras alemanas y japonesas, más caras, pero más eficientes y así reduciendo consumos a marchas forzadas. Además de estar instalando autoconsumos fotovoltáicos combinados con la red.
> 
> Es decir, la carrera ha empezado y el consumo se va a reducir bastante en la próxima década.
> Mi hermano me comentó hace poco que en el solar de la nuclear de Zorita tenían previsto construir una de ciclo combinado, y que parece que el proyecto está un poco parado. Lo tomamos con reservas, ya que no está confirmado ni tenemos medios para hacerlo.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


Todo eso esta muy bien pero si te fijas un poco en tu ultima factura de luz , donde nos han metido el sablazo es en la potencia contratada que en algún caso a subido casi el 50% .
Para que te hagas una idea hace 4 años en mi comunidad de 200  + o - conseguimos reducir a 160  cada año íbamos aguantando a base de reducir consumo ( led en ascensor y escalera , bajo consumo en otras , etc ) el ultimo recibo casi 230  , pagamos de potencia contratada ( trifasico 20KW por fase ) 108  , consumo 65  iva , impuestos etc .
 Ahora a pegarnos con la compañía , que nos exige nuevo boletín ( una pasta )  y si hablas con otras compañías , te hacen precios . pero ojo que es una zona de Iberdrola y es quien nos pedirá el boletin , si nos deja el maximetro o nos pone icp o lo que le salga de la peineta , menuda liberalizacion de mier-da como le dige a los de Endesa  :Mad: 

las eléctricas ya tenían claro hacia donde iríamos los consumidores y ellos y los gobiernos ( que hoy nuclear , mañana ciclo combinado después renovables y hoy vaya usted a saber y eso lo pagamos todos ) ya lo tenían claro .
solo en segundas residencias con poco consumo pero que tienes lavavajillas , horno , etc ya se sacaran una pasta solo con la potencia contratada y lo de los equipos de medida en alquiler ya veremos cuando los suben , a no tardar .

Un saludo .

----------


## NoRegistrado

> la verdad que después de ciertas respuestas que me dieron en otro hilo entiendo que es una buena inversion y deseable que se implante en otros sitios , lo de quedarse a oscuras .... va a ser que no 
> 
> España tiene 107.615 MW de potencia eléctrica y sólo necesita la mitad 
> http://www.abc.es/economia/20131021/...310211202.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todo eso esta muy bien pero si te fijas un poco en tu ultima factura de luz , donde nos han metido el sablazo es en la potencia contratada que en algún caso a subido casi el 50% .
> ...


Tienes razón, el aumento de la parte fija de la factura es una cochambrosa maniobra, permitida por el ministro ese del bigote, para seguir recaudando aunque hagamos inversiones para reducir el consumo.

 En el futuro, si todo sigue así, tendremos una cuota fija y un consumo más o menos libre con algún límite, es decir, una especie de tarifa plana estilo las compañías telefónicas.

La consecuencia es que no se premia el ahorro, sino que se penaliza, con el único fin de mantener bien alimentados a los dinosaurios en los que se han convertido las eléctricas y los consejeros ex-presidentes, ex-ministros, ex-detodo que les ayudaron y ayudan a mantener un monopolio insoportable.

En mi caso, en donde vivo más o menos habitualmente, tengo dos parcelas que están unidas, aunque no en papeles. En una tengo una tarifa discriminada, y en la otra la normal. En las horas valle de la discriminada, meto todo el consumo posible, a unos 6 cts, y en las horas punta paso todo a la normal, que es un 40% más barata que la punta de la discriminada.

Ahora con esto de subir el fijo, me compensa anular uno de los contratos, el normal y seguir con la discriminada para todo, e ir calculando e instalando un buen kit de autoconsumo, que al ir en la parcela que no tendrá contrato eléctrico no pagará el impuesto al Sol (peaje de respaldo) que se han sacado de la manga.

Bueno, hay que ir agudizando el ingenio para conseguir los objetivos.

De todas maneras, eso nos pasa por borregos, si en lugar de apuntarse 500.000 personas a la subasta que organizó la OCU (300.000 en realidad para electricidad) y que las eléctricas pactaron dejar desierta, nos hubiéramos apuntado 8 millones, otro gallo nos cantaría.
En cuanto a los equipos de medida, es muy sencillo, se compran. Igual que los tf. móviles con los operadores telefónicos, yo nunca he sacado un móvil con permanencia ni con puntos, y actualmente tengo siete, así he tenido la libertad de contratar con quien he querido.

Poco a poco, por muchas trabas que nos pongan, iremos buscando las salidas.

Lo triste es que no he visto ninguna contestación seria a nivel nacional a la tremenda mentira del de Endesa.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

> La central nuclear de Cofrentes, además de abastecer a miles de hogares de Alicante, Murcia y Albacete,  el pilar del complejo hidroeléctrico más potente de España
> Simbiosis entre energía atómica y renovable
> 
> El complejo hidroeléctrico Cortes-La Muela, con la enorme balsa en lo alto del cañón. El caudal es bombeado allí con la energía producida por Cofrentes. :: LV
> << 12 >>
> 
> Las nuevas instalaciones reducirán el riesgo de apagones durante el verano
> 
> Las turbinas de dos presas evitarían que el reactor se quedase sin electricidad en un accidente como el de Fukushima
> ...


Fuente:http://nuestra-tierra.laverdad.es/hi...icay-renovable

----------

Varanya (14-ene-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> El derrumbe ha afectado a un túnel de la compañía eléctrica y a unos 40 metros de la carretera comarcal, pero no hay heridos ni atrapados
>     La central eléctrica de Cortes evacuó a 70 trabajadores y no funciona hoy
> 
>     agencias | valencia
> 
> 7 abril 201517:35
> 
>     1
>     344
> ...


video: http://www.lasprovincias.es/sucesos/...58393869001_30  103329735258_1_1428420947386[/video]

Fuente: http://www.lasprovincias.es/sucesos/...407071924.html

----------

Rafael (10-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> 17 de abril de 2015. 16:43h Efe.  Valencia.
> Acaba la adecuación del camino de Cortes de Pallás que lleva al pantano
> 
> 
> La Diputación y el Ayuntamiento de Cortes de Pallás han finalizado la adecuación de la senda que comunica la localidad con el pantano y que permitirá a los vecinos acceder a pie al nuevo pantalán desde donde saldrá un barco que cruzará el embalse de una orilla de otra.
> 
> El acondicionamiento del camino supondrá la mejora de las comunicaciones en la zona y acortará en una hora el trayecto hasta Valencia, según han informado fuentes de la Corporación provincial en un comunicado.
> 
> El camino conecta con el muelle que Iberdrola ha construido en una orilla del embalse, desde donde saldrá el barco que dejará a los usuarios cerca de una zona de aparcamiento de vehículos, a unos 300 metros de la CV-428, la carretera principal de acceso, que permanece cortada por el desprendimiento de una ladera hace unos días.
> ...




Fuente: La Razon

----------


## Jonasino

> Iberdrola comenzó hace un mes, una vez obtenidos todos los permisos pertinentes, las obras de emergencia para la sujeción de la ladera y el desescombro del material producido por el deslizamiento de la ladera de Cortes de Pallás del pasado 6 de abril, según han informado a Europa Press fuentes de la empresa. El Ayuntamiento de Cortes ha otorgado la licencia de obras a la compañía eléctrica tras los informes favorables de la Unidad de Carreteras de la Diputación de Valencia, de Protección Civil y de la Generalitat Valenciana. Inicialmente se ha procedido a la instalación de los prismas de control y de las pantallas dinámicas para empezar los trabajos de sujeción de laderas, que comenzarán desde la parte superior a la inferior para garantizar la seguridad de los operarios, con la eliminación manual de bloques y el estudio de niveles de apoyo. Le seguirá una segunda actuación de saneo en la zona de cabecera y de desescombro, en la que se va a proceder a la fragmentación de los bloques para reducir el tamaño, facilitar su carga y posterior retirada a una escombrera autorizada. Posteriormente las actuaciones se centrarán en la estabilización de la masa rocosa fracturada, con un análisis detallado del saneamiento de los bloques. Una vez culminada esta fase se procederá a la retirada o sostenimiento de los bloques sobre la traza de la carretera. Seguidamente empezarán los trabajos de reposición de la plataforma de las carreteras, donde se evaluará un sistema de restauración y protección apropiado para acometer los trabajos. Por último, se procederá a la retirada de bloques en la carretera de acceso a la central hidroeléctrica y en la plataforma. Desde la empresa han destacado que Iberdrola "está prestando toda su colaboración desde el primer momento a las administraciones públicas para restituir, a la mayor brevedad posible, la normalidad de la zona afectada".


Fuente: 20minutos

----------


## Jonasino

> Un experto analiza el desprendimiento rocoso sobre la carretera CV-428 hoy hace tres meses y cuando sigue el desescombro
> 06.07.2015 | 04:15
> Deslizamiento de Cortes de Pallás
> 
> José Miguel Muñoz Veiga El pasado 6 de abril tuvo lugar un gran desprendimiento rocoso sobre la carretera CV-428, a 1 kilómetro del núcleo urbano de Cortes de Pallás. Este episodio, afortunadamente, no se cobró víctimas humanas, aunque dejó incomunicado por carretera al municipio y afectó levemente a las instalaciones del aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico de Cortes-La Muela. La zona donde ocurrió el desprendimiento se encuentra enclavada geológicamente en el Cretácico Superior y está formada por dolomías amarillentas con niveles de margas.
> 
> Estos dos componentes presentan comportamientos diferentes frente a la erosión, las lluvias, etcétera. El lugar afectado por el desprendimiento cuenta con varias familias de discontinuidades que provocan la individualización de bloques rocosos. A esta circunstancia se suma la filtración de agua de lluvia por las juntas, grietas y diaclasas en época invernal, que, debido a las bajas temperaturas, aumenta de volumen, provocando el efecto cuña en las dolomías de estratificación horizontal y agravando el proceso de individualización de bloques de pie
> 
> Los que hemos tenido responsabilidades profesionales en el programa de riesgos geológicos de la Diputación de Valencia podemos afirmar que la inmensa mayoría, por no decir la totalidad, de las actuaciones que se han llevado a cabo, más de 100 en los últimos años, han tenido su origen en el agua, estando fundamentalmente relacionadas con la lluvia. Se ha actuado corrigiendo numerosos riesgos de desprendimientos, entre otras localizaciones, en Cullera, Castielfabib, Xátiva, Alpuente, Montesa o Ademuz, donde la caída de una roca sobre el depósito de agua potable lo inutilizó y dejó a su población sin suministro, o de deslizamientos en Sellent, Montroi, Titaguas, Benageber, etcétera.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.levante-emv.com

----------


## Jonasino

> El trayecto a Cortes de Pallás, desde que empieza la señalización a la altura de Buñol, es una serpenteante experiencia que pronto se adentra en la montaña. Será por el amago continuo de mareo que acompaña el viaje de los que no pilotan el vehículo...
> 
> Una hora y 15 minutos separan la capital del embarcadero del embalse de Cortes, la única vía de acceso al pueblo, amén de las angostas pistas rurales de La Muela, desde que el 6 de abril se viniera abajo la montaña. Según el Ministerio, el accidente natural se produjo por una tubería que Iberdrola incrustó en la ladera y por la lluvia que filtra sus lágrimas por cada uno de los resquicios de la masa caliza que envuelve el pueblo.
> 
> Cuatro meses de aislamiento han acabado desesperando a los vecinos de Cortes. Se quejan de que Iberdrola -por ahora es la que paga el destrozo- tardara dos meses en ponerse a trabajar en el desescombro y no confían del todo en los plazos oficiales que anuncian la reapertura de la carretera para final de año.
> 
> Del millar de personas que habita Cortes en verano apenas queda la mitad. Los mayores se han resignado a la incomunicación y muchos jóvenes han emigrado. Junto al embarcadero, decenas de coches de vecinos y veraneantes apilados sobre bancales en sol y sombra. Y mucho polvo. Es el acceso a la barcaza que cruza el embalse con una docena de personas a bordo. Las 24 horas a su servicio, al de los que pueden hacer frente a la exigente escalada a pie que conduce al otro lado de la antigua carretera, a un kilómetro del casco urbano.
> 
> Alpinistas se descuelgan con arneses para grapar la grieta de la montaña que quedó al descubierto tras el derrumbe
> ...



Alpinistas se descuelgan con arneses para grapar la grieta de la montaña que quedó al descubierto tras el derrumbe

Fuente: El Mundo

----------

F. Lázaro (17-ago-2015),JMTrigos (16-ago-2015)

----------

